# Just asking - is this legal?



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

*I thought you needed a license to hunt deer legally?*


*6-year-old girl kills deer on opening day of hunting season*

November 16, 2010|By Alyssa Rossomme ([email protected])












http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...J0BHNhbwMxBHZ0ZXN0aWQDVklQMDMy?p=six+yea&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...J0BHNhbwMxBHZ0ZXN0aWQDVklQMDMy?p=six+yea&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=20









http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=20






http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=20


CASS COUNTY  A 6-year-old Mishawaka girl killed her first deer on opening day of firearm deer hunting season. Her name is Grace Peregrine Zerbel, and she knows the tricks to hunting.
The rattle bag sounds like antlers fighting, and you rustle the leaves with your feet to make the sounds like youre stomping, she said. 
Grace, who loves the color pink, took books about princesses to read when she went hunting with her dad. The night before her outdoor adventure, she read a book about hunting white-tail deer. She said she learned about shot placement and hunting safety.
On Saturday morning, she got up early with her dad to head into the woods. Grace said she spotted the 160-pound, 6-point deer twice before she pulled the trigger. 
Daddy took me turkey hunting and he got a turkey and he called it mine, but this is really mine because I shot. He shot the turkey; I shot the deer, the well-spoken 6-year-old explained.
I've got to hold the gun for her because she's so small, but she kind of sights down it and then when it's ready we check and double check and pull that trigger. She pulled that trigger, her dad, Tim Zerbel, proudly said.
Grace and her dad were among hundreds of outdoorsmen out for the start of deer hunting season. Many Michigan hunters checked in their deer at DNR check stations.
What we're doing is taking the age and some other measurements on the bucks. And we use that for some data analysis to monitor the health of the herd, said Steve Chadwick, Michigan DNR wildlife biologist.
He said the herd seems healthy. 
So far they all seem pretty good. We've seen some good bucks. It's a little early to tell, but most of the deer Ive seen, even through the archery season, are in good condition, Chadwick said.
As the firearm season continues for the next month, he urged hunters to use caution.
Just make sure of what's behind the animal you're shooting at. Be cognizant of other hunters in the area, homes, cars, etc., and just be careful out there, Chadwick said.
Even little Grace had some safety advice.
The safety color in hunting: bright orange, she said.
There are more than 50 voluntary DNR deer check stations throughout Michigan. You can find more information, including the locations and hours at www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Based on the Hunting Guide, I think she is a little too young:

Firearm Deer Hunting Rules for Youth Hunters

The following restrictions apply to youth hunters who participate in any firearm deer season:

Youths 10-11 years of age during the firearm seasons are limited to archery-only equipment using an antlerless or combination license as appropriate for the given season. Archery and junior archery licenses are only valid for the archery seasons.


Youths 12-13 years of age may hunt with a firearm only on private land and Commercial Forest Land (a public-land antlerless deer license is required to hunt antlerless deer on Commercial Forest Land).


All hunters under age 17 must be accompanied by a parent, guardian, or someone 18 or older designated by their parent or guardian.


All hunters participating in a firearm season must wear hunter orange.


A parent or legal guardian must accompany a youth under age 17. For all youth-only firearm deer seasons, an adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess or carry a firearm, crossbow, or bow and arrow, except if the adult is a veteran with 100 percent disability, and the adult accompanying the youth does not need a deer hunting license, unless the youth is an apprentice hunter (see Apprentice Hunting License).


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I believe a check into this story is in order by the people that are paid to enforce the laws and regulations of hunting.

Reading the story it sounds like the dad is holding the gun. She sights it in and pulls the trigger. So I think it is a technicality. Who is the actual hunter. The father is holding the gun but she pulls the trigger.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

She kinda sights down it and pulls the trigger......nice

I think they need to get back to basics, like rithmatic.:lol:

She's cute as a button, but I still don't support children hunting.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Jeeze Guys..lighten up ! Didn't your dad ever let you sit on his lap and "drive" the car ???


----------

